# Military going away gift



## bobditts (Jan 5, 2015)

One of my troops is hanging up her active duty hat for a Guard hat. I wanted her to have something special to remember her time as active duty and here is what resulted. 


Tools used:

scroll saw
table saw
thickness planer
jointer planer
router
orbital palm sander


----------



## Billy Hill (Apr 24, 2015)

That's beautiful.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

A very nice memento and will be greatly appreciated. Well done.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very impressive and to think , no cnc


----------



## bobditts (Jan 5, 2015)

RainMan1 said:


> Very impressive and to think , no cnc


Thanks! No CNC indeed. All done on the scroll saw for the detail work.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

bobditts said:


> Thanks! No CNC indeed. All done on the scroll saw for the detail work.


I think the first giveaway for me was the nice sharp inside angles . Was the star done with a scroll saw? Did you make some kind of a template guide to assist in getting it perfect?


----------



## bobditts (Jan 5, 2015)

RainMan1 said:


> I think the first giveaway for me was the nice sharp inside angles . Was the star done with a scroll saw? Did you make some kind of a template guide to assist in getting it perfect?


I roughed the cut with the scroll saw, then went back and template taped some straight pieces of 1/4" mdf and used a flush trim bit. Once the stare was complete, I template taped the maple star to the backer and used the same trim bit to match. For the inside of the star, that is all free hand on the scroll saw.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

You have a steady hand Bob . No caffeine I guess when your scrolling lol


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Great job - it will be a very nice memento.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

No doubt, there will be many a fine and pride filled conversations begun over this. 

Very well done!!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## joefyffe (Apr 1, 2014)

Nice very nice !!!!!!!


----------



## Roloff (Jan 30, 2009)

That looks very sharp. Well done you!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Roloff said:


> That looks very sharp. Well done you!


I agree, geat job, I like it. 
Herb


----------

